# HELP - Does anyone know how significant Jean Gerardy and Sir Henry Heyman are?



## PeterPorky

I've recently come into possession of a book given from Sir Henry Heyman (apparently famous Jewish violinist) to Jean Gerardy (apparently famous cellist)

There is a note on the opening page from Heyman to Gerardy, signed at the bottom, June 12th 1901

I'm in no way a classical music buff, so I don't know how significant these two figures are.

How much money do you think I could get for this piece of memorabilia?


----------



## PeterPorky

Ahh, it looks like the image function isn't working.



http://imgur.com/QVuVXXb


This is the url to the picture.


----------



## Lunasong

through the magic of Google:

The Argonaut, April 29, 1901 (San Francisco, California, USA)
http://www.mocavo.com/The-Argonaut-Jan-June-1901-Volume-48/115734/293

Jean Gerardy, the distinguished young violoncello
virtuoso, sailed on Thursday, April 18th, on the
Oceanic steamship Ventura for Sydney, Australia,
where he intends giving a series of concerts. Re-
turning via San Francisco, Mr. Gerardy intends
giving some concerts in this city. During his stay
here, Mr. Gerardy was the guest of Henry Heyman.

Henry Heyman was a life-long resident of the San Francisco area and was appointed the concertmaster of the San Francisco Symphony in 1881. He received his knighthood from King Kalakaua of Hawaii in 1884 and afterwards insisted upon being referred to as "Sir." Heyman tirelessly promoted classical music in the community and, when great figures of music came to San Francisco, they were often hosted by Henry Heyman. He was close friends with Paderewski, Casals, Rachmaninov, and Saint-Saens, who dedicated his _Elegie_ for violin and piano to Heyman. In the earthquake/fire of 1906, Heyman lost a lifetime of priceless musical memorabilia and instruments. Heyman died in 1924 with much honor for his accomplishments.
http://web.ebscohost.com/ehost/[email protected]&vid=2&hid=4107

Jean Gerardy is quite well-known so I'll let you do your own Google search.
This notice of concerts in Sydney dated June 1901 has biographical information.
http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/4843613

It is noted that Gerardy was back in San Francisco by Oct 31, 1901, as he performed Lalo's Cello Concerto that night.

This obituary from Sydney gives quite a bit of information as well. Gerardy ended up marrying a Sydney girl!
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...QRiAAAAIBAJ&sjid=4pYDAAAAIBAJ&pg=7142,4370195

If you intend to sell this, you may do better in San Francisco or Sydney.


----------



## PeterPorky

Can you give me a ballpark as to how much it would go for?


----------



## Lunasong

No, except items are worth more to people to which they mean something.

I noticed you copied my research and posted it verbatim on several other forums.


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> No, except items are worth more to people to which they mean something.
> 
> I noticed you copied my research and posted it verbatim on several other forums.


That would be a compliment, if one can assume value in the OP's compliments.


----------

